# المفاهيم الخاطئة عن التعريب



## م/محمود120 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخواني الاعزاء

يثيرني جدا عنوان التعريب مما دفعني لكتابة هذا الموضوع الذي احب ان اوضح فيه ان الاصل في التعريب ان تتقدم الامة العربية فنسبق نظراءنا في الغرب و نتقدم عليهم ومن ثم يكون تطويرنا لهذه العلوم بلغتنا لينقل عنا الاخرون و هذا سر تفوق اللغة الانجليزية حاليا فامريكا هي الاقوى من الناحية العلمية (ونواحي اخرى كثيرة) فقد تفوقوا في مجالات العلوم شتى فاصبح العالم ينقل عنهم و اصبحت لغتهم هي اللغة العلمية الرسمية و احب ان انوه ان الصين قادمة و بقوة و ان كانت لغتهم صعبة جدا و اخيرا اسأل العلي القدير ان ينفعنا بما علمنا و ان يصلح بنا حال بلادنا و الله الموفق.

م. محمود عبد المجيد


----------



## علي حسين (7 أكتوبر 2010)

م/محمود120 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء
> 
> ...


الاخ محمود عبد المجيد ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
قبل ان يتقدم الغرب كانوا في عصور مظلمة .. في الوقت الذي كان فيه العرب المسلمون هم اصحاب العلوم..
قام الغرب بنقل العلوم عن المسلمين وبلغتهم وتاثير اللغة العربيه ما زال واضحا في لغاتهم وحتى الان ..
فلا عيب ان نقلنا العلوم وبلغتنا عن الغرب ..
ثم ان التطور يحتاج الى وقته للتبلور والظهور .. وهو عملية تراكميه تنتقل من جيل الى اخر .. وكل جيل يضيف على ما وصل اليه الجيل الذي سبقه ليبقى التطور مستمرا ومتصاعدا ..
جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (7 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم أنا أؤيد جداً ما تقوله وهو أن تعريب الهندسة لا يعني ترجمة الهندسة للغة العربية وإنما تعريب الهندسة معنى أكبر وهو أن تكون الهندسة نفسها عربية ومن أصل عربي

ولكن الناظر لحال أمتنا الآن يعلم أننا في مكان بعيد عن هذا بكثير ولذلك صار لزاماً علينا أن نسلك أحد سبيلين، أحدهما أن نبتدأ من حيث ابتدأ الآخرون ومن ثم نرجع من أول ما وقعت التفاحة على رأس نيوتن ونحاول أن نصيغ قوانين نيوتن بصياغة عربية بحيث نتجنب فيها مشابهة ما قاله نيوتن حتى لا ندخل في مشكلة الترجمة
وهذا جهل على جهل، أن يكون الناس يدرسون الفضاء والنووي والتحكم عن بعد، ونحن لانزال نبحث في تفاحة نيوتن

أما الحل الآخر فهو البدء من حيث انتهى إليه الآخرون ومن ثم إكماله، بمعنى آخر أن نعي ما وصل إليه الغرب ثم يكون لنا بحثنا الخاص وسباقهم نحو جديد من صناعتنا
ومن لوازم الوقوف على ما انتهى إليه القوم ترجمة ما وصلوا إليه ولا عيب في ذلك بل هو خطوة لن يتم التعريب إلا بها

أما أن نقف في انتظار أن نسبق الغرب ثم نطالب بإعادة صياغة ما كتبناه باللغة العربية فهذا مستحيل، أبحاثنا الآن تكتب باللغة الإنجليزية فمتى تعرب؟؟
وسلمنا أننا تقدمنا وتفوقنا وصرنا نكتب الجديد من أبحاثنا بلغتنا وصار لنا مصطلحات جديدة من صياغتنا، ماذا عن القديم وكيف ندرسه للجيل القادم، أليس ذلك عن طريق الترجمة، وإلا لزمنا أن نعود لتفاحة نيوتن

هذا الموضوع كان لي فيه بحث قبل ذلك ولكن في منتدى آخر ربما أعيد صياغته ليناسب هذا المنتدى وأنشره للمناقشة


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزى الله أبوأنس خيرا فلقد رد وبإتقان ومن الواضح أن كل المعارضين للتعريب لا يعرفون عن تاريخ العلوم ولا عن اللغة العربية شيئا فلو كلف أحدهم نفسه قبل الإبداء برأيه أن يرجع للتاريخ ويبحث عن أصل العلم لما قال لا للتعريب ولو علم أن لغته أفصح وأوسع وأكبر وأقدم وأثبت لغة فى التاريخ لما قصر أبدا فى نشرها


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

م/محمود120 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء
> 
> ...



شكرا أخي على مواضيعك
أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك لي رأي عن تدريس العلوم باللغة العربية كتبته في مقالة هنا:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t182315.html

أقتبس منه هذه الفقرة لو سمحت:

 ضرورة تدريس الشعوب العلوم بلغاتها. لماذا؟
المسئلة مرتبطة بالهدف من تدريس العلوم. فإن كان الهدف هوّ إيجاد"تقنييّي علوم" أي أناس عبأتهم بمعلومات لإنجاز مهام معيّنة. في هذه الحال يمكن أن تدرس شعبك بأيّ لغة تريد, بالصينية, بالألمانية, بالفرنسية... سينجز لك من علمته المهمة كما سينجزها لك إنسان آلي عبأته بنفس المعلومات و الأوامر.
أما إن كان هدفك هوّ إيجاد قاعدة كبيرة من التقنيين و الكوادر القادرة من ناحية أولية على إنجاز المهام الضرورية لمخططاتك لمجتمعك و بُنَاكَ التحتية و في نفس الوقت تكون هذه القاعدة رَحما تولد منه نخبة من العلماء و المبدعين تكون لهم مهمة رسم وآستشراف سبيل المستقبل و الإبداع و بالتالي المساهمة في أن تأخذ أمتك دورها في خارطة حضارة الإنسان. حينها يجب تدريس شعبك بلغته.
نفس السؤال. لماذا؟
لأنك إن درست ولدك (أو إبنتك, كي لا تغضبن عنّا) بلغته مكّنته من ربط الجديد عنده من العلم بالموروث و المنقول من أمّته, فإن كان هنالك خلل معين في إحداهما أو كليهما أو عملية الربط بينهما أو لم يكن هنالك خلل بل تناسق و تناغم كلّ ذلك يسهل تبيانه إن درّستهم بلغتهم و يصعب إن درستهم بغيرها. عملّية تسهيل التبيان هامة لأنها تؤدي في حال الخلل, مثلا, إلى وقوع "الصدمة" بين "الموروث" المستقرّ في ذاتنا و المعلومة الجديدة الآتية. "الصدمة" تؤدّي إلى "السؤال". السؤال يؤدّي إلى البحث عن الجواب. الجواب إبداع. الإبداع فتح آفاق.

تقبل مروري​


----------

